# Iud failed insertion with successful second attempt



## crystalkay (Sep 29, 2015)

I have a provider that did an IUD removal then a mirena insertion that failed, then tried to insert a skyla the same day that was successful.  How do I bill for a failed attempt with a successful attempt on the same day?  

58301 removal
58300-52
58300
j7302 mirena
j3490 skyla

Is this correct? Do I bill for 2 insertions? 

Thank you!


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd use modifier 53 instead of 52


----------

